# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟ

## stefanos14587

Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους αλκοολικους. Το απολυτο τραγουδι για τον αλκοολισμο. Οι στιχοι ειναι εξαιρετικοι. Απο τους καλυτερους στιχους που εχουν γραφτει ποτε!! Καθε λεξη εχει νοημα. Μονο η P!nk θα μπορουσε να γραψει τοσο υπεροχους στιχους με τοσο νοημα. Διαβαστε μια εξαιρετικη ερμηνεια των στιχων εδω :
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=243626

I don't wanna be the girl who laughs the loudest
Or the girl who never wants to be alone
I don't wanna be that call at four o'clock in the mornin'
'Cause I'm the only one you know in the world that won't be home

Ah, the sun is blindin'
I stayed up again
Oh, I am findin'
That's not the way I want my story to end

I'm safe up high, nothing can touch me
But why do I feel this party's over?
No pain inside, you're my protection
But how do I feel this good sober?

I don't wanna be the girl that has to fill the silence
The quiet scares me 'cause it screams the truth
Please don't tell me that we had that conversation
'Cause I won't remember, save your breath
'Cause what's the use?

Ah, the night is callin'
And it whispers to me softly, "Come and play"
But I, I am fallin'
And if I let myself go I'm the only one to blame

I'm safe up high, nothing can touch me
But why do I feel this party's over?
No pain inside, you're like perfection
But how do I feel this good sober?

Comin' down, comin' down, comin' down
Spinnin' 'round, spinnin' 'round, spinnin' 'round
I'm lookin' for myself, sober

Comin' down, comin' down, comin' down
Spinnin' 'round, spinnin' 'round, spinnin' 'round
Lookin' for myself, sober

When it's good, then it's good, it's so good 'til it goes bad
'Til you're trying to find the you that you once had
I have heard myself cry 'never again'
Broken down in agony, just tryin' find a friend, oh, oh

I'm safe up high, nothing can touch me
But why do I feel this party's over?
No pain inside, you're like perfection
But how do I feel this good sober?

I'm safe up high, nothing can touch me
But why do I feel this party's over?
No pain inside, you're like perfection
But how do I feel this good sober?

----------

